# Panama City. what is biting?



## anubus84 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there guys, i'm new here and to surf fishing. i am coming down to Panama City this weekend and will be staying till the end of the week. I was wondering what, if anything, is biting in the surf right now. what seems to be working best? How is the bite in St. Andrews jetty? and one other question, does Half Hitch tackle carry the goofy jigs or silly wigglys? i've heard they are really good for pomp and some other species. thanks alot guys!


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Fishing has been slow lately from shore. Flounder inside Deep Water/Sandy Point should be good. At the Jetties I am not sure I swore them off after a few falls, LOL. I have never seen Goofy or Silly Jigs at Half Hitch but I did pick some up at C&G sporting goods down town PC.


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

i'll be down the same time where ya' staying?


----------



## anubus84 (Jun 17, 2009)

i cant remember the name of it, but it is right behind the burger king on the strip that sits beside the condo that has a mini golf course that looks like a mountain.


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

which part of east tenneesee are you from? because i'm from e tn and that sounds EXCATLY like the directions i'd give....LOL... i'm way on west end 2 block from unopened pier......


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Edgewater? If so, don't eat at the Edgewater Waffle shop... just don't.


----------



## anubus84 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, edgwater is the one it is beside. I think its called ocean towers.


----------



## linda&ernie (May 18, 2009)

Sunjammers carries docs goofy jigs. There on hwy.79 one block north of hwy.98.


----------

